# Hedgie Narcolepsy?



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Sumo has always slept in odd places but this one... :shock:

He is sleeping verrrrry soundly...the flash went about 20 times, while trying to focus, and a mealie was waved in front of him at one point...no reaction. It isn't captured in the pics but his head is actually resting in the litterpan...apparently very comfortably. :?

The first pic won't re-size properly so there is a direct link...sorry...tried everything...

http://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m55 ... 011012.jpg


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is so funny and adorable. It's like he worked out so hard he needed a nap lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2011)

MissC said:


> Sumo has always slept in odd places but this one... :shock:
> 
> He is sleeping verrrrry soundly...the flash went about 20 times, while trying to focus, and a mealie was waved in front of him at one point...no reaction. It isn't captured in the pics but his head is actually resting in the litterpan...apparently very comfortably. :?
> 
> ...


There's a similar picture of Celeste in her CSW like this


----------



## kat (May 11, 2011)

wow :lol: I have a picture of ME like this! after 42 hours of no sleep, i finally entered my bedroom and ended up falling asleep at the edge of my bed with my legs dangling. apparently, only half my body reached the bed :lol: maybe sumo was just as tired with wheeling :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

kat said:


> wow :lol: I have a picture of ME like this! after 42 hours of no sleep, i finally entered my bedroom and ended up falling asleep at the edge of my bed with my legs dangling. apparently, only half my body reached the bed :lol: maybe sumo was just as tired with wheeling :lol:


Tired from eating is more likely. <snort> :roll:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Awwwwwwee! Hims all tuckered out!! :lol: 
Precious baby. I love him.


----------



## kat (May 11, 2011)

:lol: :lol: 

MissC, you got me wondering if hedgies could be narcoleptic :? how do these things happen :lol: they are too cute and funny!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I seriously think he was about to climb off the wheel to get a drink or bite to eat, saw that his dishes were more than two inches away and decided 'To heck with it. I'll just stay....zzzzzz' :roll:


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Ahahaha Sumo is too funny!


----------



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

While it IS cute... I would just keep an eye on it if you keep finding him sleeping him in odd open places. It's not natural for them to want to sleep out in the open, and I think sometimes (not always) it can be a little warning sign something might not be right. 

With my first hedgie, Sebastian, I started to catch him sleeping in his wheel or at the foot of it, and after a few months of that intermittently happening, I came home one day and found him gone. I was a lot younger then, and didn't know nearly as much as I do now, so I honestly have no idea what else might have been going on with him, but he wasn't more than two years from what we were told (mind you, the person we got him from was a horrible liar who is banned from owning animals for life now).

And then again with Beck, it was the sleeping out of place that tipped me off to take him in for the vet, to be told he had congestive heart failure. I found him sleeping around the foot of his wheel too. It may seem cute that they're "too tuckered to be bothered to go to their bed", but then you have to ask more seriously why they are that tired. 

Not to be paranoid! That may just be Sumo's personality. Just maybe monitor if there is anything else like that. He's a cutie


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks, Em...i will keep an eye on him. He is a very sound sleeper (sleeps through being picked up, carried and put down), so I wasn't overly concerned when I realized he fell asleep all weird-like.

We will be seeing the vet in the next 2-3 weeks, so I will be sure to mention it and will watch for any other odd symptoms.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Looks like what I do when I use my stationary bike.

"Exercise... exercise... exer... Eh, I'm taking a nap."

:lol: 

Sumo is great. I want to hug him.  Gotta love a fluffy hedgie!


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

haha too cute! he ran hard and passed out :lol:


----------

